# Bee*R B324R



## Joni P. (Nov 13, 2006)

Finally got my new car home and decided to take it out for a small afternoon in the Finnish summer with the camera.




























Also had the company of R32, R33, and R34 GT-R's in the photoshoot.




























And if you want to look at all the photos, visit Sebastian's own gallery; R32/R33/R34 GT-R and B324R


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Looks very good,only thing i think looks not so nice is the silver net in the front bumper,black would suit it more,but anyways,awesome car


----------



## m92fs (May 10, 2007)

That last picture of the silver R34 ... damn it's beautiful!


----------



## HK power sports (May 1, 2008)

that conversion came out really good, that is a sharp looking car. did you just buy the car like that? all the cars look awesome in those pics.


----------



## DaveV (Feb 27, 2007)

Fantastic looking! 

I assume it's a genuine Bee-R kit?


----------



## Joni P. (Nov 13, 2006)

EvolutionVI said:


> Looks very good,only thing i think looks not so nice is the silver net in the front bumper,black would suit it more,but anyways,awesome car


Good idea, it might look better with that. Thanks!




m92fs said:


> That last picture of the silver R34 ... damn it's beautiful!


You can find a lot more automotive pictures from the photographers own gallery. Please visit and feel free to ask him for Hi-res versions if you need.



HK power sports said:


> that conversion came out really good, that is a sharp looking car. did you just buy the car like that? all the cars look awesome in those pics.





DaveV said:


> Fantastic looking!
> 
> I assume it's a genuine Bee-R kit?


Yes, I ordered it from Powervehicles and had the kit fitted there and the car was sent to Finland once it was completed. I just got the car home last Thursday.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Absolutly awsome pictures there, the location and car choices are brilliant. Your Bee-r looks so mean, love the Bay side blue color.:bowdown1::bowdown1:
I have to say that every member on here who has a Bee-r 324 and posted his pics, made want that conversion a bit more . . . its original and unique.:clap:


----------



## bazooqa (Jan 22, 2006)

Nice touches and pix!
man u need a polarise filter.


----------



## Domo-kun (Mar 2, 2007)

Joni P. said:


> Good idea, it might look better with that. Thanks!


Finally here! 

Nice ride Joni. :thumbsup: We have to meet up sometime, are you coming to X-treme finals (23.-24.8 @ Alstaro race circuit)? I'm going :squintdan

Defo makes a big differce when you change that mesh.









before...









... after









Needs the badge too :smokin:


----------



## Hugo (Oct 1, 2007)

True, that would be a great finishing touch to an already awesome car!


----------



## car killer (Oct 27, 2005)

WOW that is stunning, not keen on rear bumper but other than that it looks awesome. I would love the R34 front on mine, was expecting to see a white one but was pleasently supprised when i saw it was BB, my favourite colour on a R32. :clap:


----------



## 323ian (Jun 26, 2006)

Best of all worlds in that kit i think.
Stunning mate!!!


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Why isit that people go for this kit? Do they not like the R32 front?


----------



## Joni P. (Nov 13, 2006)

L14M0 said:


> Why isit that people go for this kit? Do they not like the R32 front?


Why do people fit body kits etc. in the first place? 

- for myself I can answer that no matter which car I buy, I want to be able to recognise it from accross the parking lot with a single glance. 

Partly I want it to stand out and partly I like the R34 front the most. Rest of the R34 body is quite rubbishly designed in my opinion, therefore as I like the R32 body most as a whole, natural selection was to have a mixture of the best sides of both cars.

Having driven almost all variatons of R32, R33, and R34, I enjoy the R32 body most. And the R34 front design looks more aggressive on the smaller R32 as it does in the R34.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

If I may ask:
How much did you pay just for the conversion at Bee-R, in japanese Yen?


----------



## Domo-kun (Mar 2, 2007)

L14M0 said:


> Why isit that people go for this kit? Do they not like the R32 front?


I like it because it's different, just like Joni P. told. It stands out... And yes I still like the R32 front too.



gtrlux said:


> If I may ask:
> How much did you pay just for the conversion at Bee-R, in japanese Yen?


Joni told on an other forum that it was built by Powervehicles, if I remeber right!?! The kit is bought from Bee*R so it's a genuine kit.









Full kit 498000 Yen = 2424 GBP, then ad installation & paint... get's you an idea of the cost.

gtrlux, you seem to live in Japan so just call Imai-san @ Bee*R and get your hook up :thumbsup:


----------



## FunkyMan (Mar 7, 2008)

Looks nice. Waiting to see it some day in real.:bowdown1:


----------

